# Holst - The Planets



## Matsps

Does anyone know of any nice solo piano arrangements of these pieces that are playable (i.e. Not like Liszt étude difficulty)?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

There is a version for two pianos made by Holst which has been recorded a couple of times (see Naxos 8.554369) but I haven't heard of any famous piano solo arrangement yet... as the composer himself truely believed some movements like Neptune sound poor and even stupid when played by a piano, compared to the creative rich and powerful timbres made by the outsatnding large orchestra Holst used for his masterwork.


----------



## Matsps

I am aware of two piano versions, but alas, do not have another pianist around. =/


----------



## The nose

http://imslp.org/wiki/The_Planets,_Op.32_(Holst,_Gustav)

Here ther's a piano version of Mars, but i think that becames heavy with piano.


----------



## PetrB

Matsps said:


> I am aware of two piano versions, but alas, do not have another pianist around. =/


While I agree that Holst conceived of this music directly in orchestral terms, and that even the composer's arrangement will lack those essentials, it can be wholesale fun to play a piano arrangement.

North Wales is NOT the "here be dragons" end of the world. I'd think it worthwhile and more than a fun adventure to seek another pianist, via advertising on Craig's list or other medium, and also worth making an appointment to travel to get together once in a while. Finding a studio or home with two decent pianos is a little more of a challenge 

Certainly, right in your area, is someone who accompanies a choir, young or old, perhaps professional of some degree or another, a local active or retired teacher, who might just be happy to work with you on this?

Worth the extra effort for both the experience and the pleasure.

Be adventurous, or nothing is gained!


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Could someone put a sample of the music here? I don't really know what this is all about.


----------



## quack

_The Planets_ for organ is even better


----------



## PeterPowerPop

quack said:


> _The Planets_ for organ is even better


Wow.

I'm listening to "Mars" at the moment, and it's stupendous:






Wow.

Must. Buy. Immediately.


----------

